# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Dwarf pyxie pictures

## Eel Noob

With all the confusions about what is what I decided to post some pictures of dwarf pyxies I took at local shop here a few weeks back. The shop was told by supplier that these were giants but as you can tell they're not.



Note these pictures are of 3-4 different frogs and all were at around 4-5".

















Feel free to add any dwarf pyxie pictures you might have.




.

----------


## Jace

Wow, these guys are really neat looking.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.  How much did these frogs retail for?  I can definitely see the difference between the photos and my three Giants....but I still want one of the ones in the photo!!   :Smile:

----------


## Eel Noob

> Wow, these guys are really neat looking.  Thanks for sharing the pictures.  How much did these frogs retail for?  I can definitely see the difference between the photos and my three Giants....but I still want one of the ones in the photo!!



They wanted $50 each at this shop but pretty sure you can find them for cheaper. I would have no problem paying that much for giant pyxies of that size just not for dwarves.

----------


## Jace

I have never seen these guys at my local petshop, but I am definitely going to be keeping my eye out, now.  $50 does seem a little high, but with how much money I spend on my frogs, what's another $50??

----------


## John Clare

I like these frogs but it's very dishonest for all the suppliers to be labeling them as Giants.  They know people prefer Giants and they have no problem lying to us.

----------


## pixiefrogman

This isn't the first time I've seen these frogs being sold as "giants". I found this link on LLLreptile suply, these dwarfs are called tanzanian pixie frogs.
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/...n-pixie-frogs/

----------


## googie

PixieFrogMan:

Yep, I bought a AFB from LLL Reptile in April.  At that point they were advertising them as P adspersus.  Now if you look on their website, their labeling them as P. adspersu edulis.  The only thing I could think of with this labeling is that they are selling some sought of hybrid.  

I however was promised an adspersus and given an edulis.  I awaiting feedback from the manager, who is suuppose to get back to me today.  I will keep you updated on my progress.  Basically there is alot of false advertising going on, and perhaps the more we talk about it as a community it might force them to change their ways.

----------


## LLLReptile

Couple of things to address to you guys:

First - Chris.  Kate has emailed you back.  This will answer your questions though, as it seems that this needs further clarification.

There are vendors out there who just label their stuff as "pixie frogs" and don't tell you if they are South African (P. adspersus adspersus) or Tanzanian (P. adspersus edulis, or commonly listed as P. adspersus sp)

South African Pixie Frogs are GIANT Pixie Frogs.  This is simply what they are called by breeders and dealers who label them correctly.  Tanzanian Pixie Frogs are "dwarf" pixie frogs, and how they have ALWAYS been labeled for many years. This makes it really easy to distinguish what is what.  We are VERY clear as to what ours are. We always have been.  Chris - I am not involved in your conversation with Kate (manager) about your situation. She just informed me that you were getting your info from this forum, and I want to make absolutely sure that this forum knows that we are very, very specific as to what we have.  Our pictures are absolutely correct, and our labels are absolutely correct. 

Those out there that try to pass off Tanzanian Pixies as South Africans, well that sucks. But that is not what we do. In fact, that link that "Pixiefrogman" posted clearly as the correct name, correct picture and correct scientific name. Pixiefrogman, what more are you looking for there?  Feel free to elaborate if you would like even further information listed?  I am HAPPY to go even further if you would like something added!  I assume you just want the word "dwarf" listed, as if the common name and scientific name are not enough?  Let me know. 

Anyhow - most everyone who sells them labels them as either South African, or Tanzanian as their "common" names, so there is no confusion. We go further, and we list scientific names, and detailed, high quality pictures as well. Just wanted to jump in here and make sure that we are not lumped into the small group of dealers who are not clear about what they have listed. We don't pull that. Ever.

Any questions - feel free to PM me, or email us anytime.  Or call us toll free at 888-54-Reptile.  Thanks!

Scott
LLLReptile & Supply
Reptile Supplies, Reptiles, Amphibians, Invertebrates, Cages, Feeders, and More

----------


## Paul Rust

*Hi Scott. I'm sure Chris will be taken care of. I can't speak for anyone else but I appreciate you coming on here and clarifying. The info you shared is the same that John and others have explained so you can rest assured that good information is being passed on by very experienced keepers and we are not in the business of bashing vendors. With that said, if someone is being screwed we have no problem calling the seller to the carpet over it. Thanks again for the clarification.*

----------


## LLLReptile

No problem at all.  Happy to help, and just wanted to clarify, as I know Chris had mentioned to Kate that he was posting on here, and wanted to make sure the correct information was shared. I do see these guys labeled as simply "Pixie Frogs" all the time at shows, and simply putting the correct country on the label would fix that problem!!

Thanks again

Scott - LLLReptile

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for posting, Scott, it's very much appreciated and it's a very good sign when a vendors shows they are interested in more than just moving product.  Considering the kinds of frogs you sell, you should perhaps consider getting a banner on here?

----------


## pixiefrogman

> Couple of things to address to you guys:
> 
> First - Chris.  Kate has emailed you back.  This will answer your questions though, as it seems that this needs further clarification.
> 
> There are vendors out there who just label their stuff as "pixie frogs" and don't tell you if they are South African (P. adspersus adspersus) or Tanzanian (P. adspersus edulis, or commonly listed as P. adspersus sp)
> 
> South African Pixie Frogs are GIANT Pixie Frogs.  This is simply what they are called by breeders and dealers who label them correctly.  Tanzanian Pixie Frogs are "dwarf" pixie frogs, and how they have ALWAYS been labeled for many years. This makes it really easy to distinguish what is what.  We are VERY clear as to what ours are. We always have been.  Chris - I am not involved in your conversation with Kate (manager) about your situation. She just informed me that you were getting your info from this forum, and I want to make absolutely sure that this forum knows that we are very, very specific as to what we have.  Our pictures are absolutely correct, and our labels are absolutely correct. 
> 
> Those out there that try to pass off Tanzanian Pixies as South Africans, well that sucks. But that is not what we do. In fact, that link that "Pixiefrogman" posted clearly as the correct name, correct picture and correct scientific name. Pixiefrogman, what more are you looking for there?  Feel free to elaborate if you would like even further information listed?  I am HAPPY to go even further if you would like something added!  I assume you just want the word "dwarf" listed, as if the common name and scientific name are not enough?  Let me know. 
> ...


Thank you for being rude, but actually the scientific name is wrong on the ad, and it would be nice for you to put dwarf on the ad because beginner frog owners don't know the difference between the "dwarf" and the actual pixie frog.

----------


## LLLReptile

First of all, our scientific is not incorrect.  MANY books call them with the full scientific name of P. adspersus edulis.  It is also commonly shortened to P. edulis.  Either way, how is that not clear enough?  Also - rude? Sorry - I don't see anything I said was in any way rude to you. More just trying to understand how you can possibly post that link, with that label, when we are absolutely 100% correct on this one. You shouldn't make those posts when you don't have the full information at hand  If you google P. adspersus edulis, you will see it is commonly used as a synonym scientific for edulis. See Pyxicephalus edulis - Wikispecies for further details on this list of synonyms for scientific names.

That being said, our name, scientific and picture are quite clear, and the admins of this forum agree.   If you want to discuss this further - feel free to PM me. 

As for advertising on this site, feel free to PM me with further info!  Thanks again  :Smile: 

Scott - LLLReptile & Supply

----------


## googie

LLL Reptile:

I appreciate you getting on the forum and going over this. Yet, your pics have changed since I ordered in April. You had a Pic of what you are labeling an P. adspersus adspersus, not a P. adspersus edulis, nor did you at that time use the scientific names.

What I recieved was a Lowveld African Bullfrog, something which was not accurately depicted in your pics at the time. I am glad you are using the scientific names now, yet at the time of my order you were not. Also at the time of my order it was made absolutely clear what I wanted OVER THE PHONE, ABSOLUTELY CLEAR !

Perhaps our member Buck Rodgers who I believe is from South Africa can help out here. He referred me to a South African guide which clearly separates the two into Giant Bullfrog and African Bullfrog, and calling both NOT GIANT BULLFROGS
(Sorry made a mistake originally, forgot the not)

Dr. C Sparano

----------


## John Clare

Please keep it civil folks.

----------


## LLLReptile

Chris,

Just an FYI - the picture that was up previously back in April was also a Tanzanian Pixie Frog. New picture is up, as this group is a bit smaller than the one you got. It was NOT a picture of a South African. However, me saying that, and you saying it was doesn't get either of us anywhere, as it was two months ago.  I am the one who does the website photos. I know what was posted back in April when you bought yours a few months back. It was also called a Tanzanian Pixie Frog on the website, and clearly on your invoice too!  Your invoice literally says "Tanzanian Pixie Frog", and you got this frog a few months ago Chris. However, Kate is an extremely fair, and very nice person. If you want to work something out with her, that is between you guys. She is not giving you a free frog though as you requested. That just won't happen. You should call her and discuss it on the phone. Email is a bit impersonal. You can call toll free to 888-54-Reptile, as she is there today.

I don't think this forum is really for this conversation though. I just wanted to originally clarify that we never, in any way, mis-represent our animals, as insinuated in this thread...  Anyone see the US Open yesterday?  I was at Pebble in person for the final round. A plane flew overhead with a banner that read "Tiger - are you my daddy?".  That was pretty funny. Kinda sad at the same time. Feel free to PM me or with anything else relating to this topic!

Scott - LLLReptile & Supply

----------


## Eel Noob

Scott thanks for taking time to post in here :Big Applause: .

----------


## googie

Scott:

Exactly Scott.  It was labeled Tanzanian, You were not using the scientifc names at the time like I stated.  Anybody that sees edulis, would not think they were getting an adspersus or P adspersus adspersus as you like to say.

Once again I am glad that things are more clear NOW, and people can an order knowing fully what they are paying for. 

In regards to a free frog, at this point I don't really care.  $85.00 dollars with shipping there abouts is not going to affect me in the least.  It was the principle that matters.  Things have changed on your website for the better, this is great, and our Lowveld will be well taken care of, and loved by a 7 year old who doesn't undestand or care about the politics of this situation.

Sincerely,
Dr. C Sparano

----------


## pixiefrogman

> First of all, our scientific is not incorrect.  MANY books call them with the full scientific name of P. adspersus edulis.  It is also commonly shortened to P. edulis.  Either way, how is that not clear enough?  Also - rude? Sorry - I don't see anything I said was in any way rude to you. More just trying to understand how you can possibly post that link, with that label, when we are absolutely 100% correct on this one. You shouldn't make those posts when you don't have the full information at hand  If you google P. adspersus edulis, you will see it is commonly used as a synonym scientific for edulis. See Pyxicephalus edulis - Wikispecies for further details on this list of synonyms for scientific names.
> 
> That being said, our name, scientific and picture are quite clear, and the admins of this forum agree.   If you want to discuss this further - feel free to PM me. 
> 
> As for advertising on this site, feel free to PM me with further info!  Thanks again 
> 
> Scott - LLLReptile & Supply


I did google it and the name is either P. adspersus or P. Edulis, plus the only place I can find a Tanzanian Pixie Frog is on LLLReptile.

----------


## Kurt

Hey Scott,
  Who from your company came to Manchester last April? I bought all the bumble bee toads (_Melanophryniscus stelzneri_) and red-backed rubber frogs (_Phrynomantis microps_) you had. Eating machines they are. I was a bit surprised when I saw your business cards on your table. I was surpised that you guys came all that way.

----------


## LLLReptile

Kurt,

The Manchester show is done by Brandon - our east coast rep. He does that show, White Plains, a few of the PA shows. He use to live out here and work in our store (one of our first employees actually!). He is now a firefighter in MA and does this for us also! Very good guy, and good overall knowledge as well. Glad those frogs are doing well for you!  Thanks Kurt.  :Smile: 

Scott - LLL

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome. The New England Herpetological Society is having a show in October, if you guys are interested. Things are in the final planning stages and we have already had a few vendors sign on. For more infor see http://www.neherp.com and contact the webmaster there.

----------


## lnaminneci

Out at Pebble huh....that's in my neck of the woods....we had nice weather for the U.S. Open.

When will someone have a reptile show out here?!?   :Frog Smile:

----------


## spencerburgo

> I like these frogs but it's very dishonest for all the suppliers to be labeling them as Giants. They know people prefer Giants and they have no problem lying to us.


thats the same over here in blighty there are a lot of people get sold dwarfs thinking they bought giants, best of it is some of the shops selling them dont no the difference :Confused: 

cheers spencer...........

----------

1beataway

----------

